# Hopper cleanout mod for PitBoss 820FB?



## randyrayd (Aug 25, 2017)

I just bought the above-mentioned pellet smoker and have to wait to cure and use it until Hurricane Harvey passes so I don't have water-infused pellets melting and drying and stopping up the auger feed system.  It's in my garage with no pellets in the hopper.  That leads to the question of emptying the hopper loaded with pellets of one flavor to change or just emptying the hopper in case of high humidity or rain or just to change flavors.  Although I just bought the Pit Boss, it doesn't have the new, added feature of a pellet clean out plug for changing pellets or emptying the hopper.  

I can probably figure out a modification, but will later think of a better idea, after drilling into the hopper and having a less-than-desirable system in place for emptying the pellet  hopper.

Ideas and suggestions please.  As soon as Harvey passes (and my wife returns from Mexico via Houston), I've to to try out the new pellet smoker.

rd


----------



## bregent (Aug 26, 2017)

First of all, good luck with the storm.

Honestly, I wouldn't bother adding a hopper dump. They seem like a neat feature, but most folks I know find them unnecessary. If you plan on changing pellets,  I'd suggest not adding too much more than you need for a cook anyway. Once you've used the grill a few times, this is easy to estimate. The more you handle the pellets, filling and dumping the hopper, the more they break down and more dust you create. If you do need to empty the hopper, just use a large plastic cup - they hold about a pound of pellets. It's not like you would need to dump 20lbs of pellets on a regular basis - you might need to scoop out a few lbs occasionally which takes only a few seconds. 

Finally, pellet grills add such a light smoke flavor and most people can't tell the difference between one type of pellet and another - so once you find a pellet you like you may not have any need to change them out of the hopper.


----------



## randyrayd (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks, bregent. Here in Austin, we just got some 40 mph for 4 days and a lot of rain, but the flooding is east of us, as close as 30 miles and as far as 200.  Two of my favorite coastal towns, Port Aransas and Rockport got leveled though. Pray for those people and the folks around Houston.

Changing the pellet flavors wasn't the biggest issue, but I plan on leaving the smoker outside in an approximately 75 sqft area under an overhang and although the pit has a cover, I'm worried about the pellets absorbing humidity and "melting' or disintegrating.  I think I read here of someone having a lot of trouble removing pellets that had gotten wet then drying. I can't scoop them out as there is a permanent grate through which I pour them.  I guess the grate is to be sure they aren't clumped when putting them in the hopper.  I haven't seen that as a problem with the pellets I currently have, but they are in a tight plastic container and stored in my garage.  I guess I could cut out the metal grate, but thought about drilling a hole in the back of the hopper with some sort of plug.

As you suggest, I'll probably get accustomed to the amount of pellets and try to only put what is needed for a particular smoke in the hopper.

Thanks for your suggestion.

rd


----------



## mowin (Aug 28, 2017)

While its not as humid here in NY, my pellet grill is outside with just a cover over it.  Never had a problem with pellets absorbing moisture.  Grill gets used about once a week, however theres been times where its sat for over a month. 

I started out trying different flavor pellets. I just scooped out what i could before changing pellets. 

 I personally can't tell the difference between 100% apple or 100% hickory, or any other flavor.  So i settled on Lumberjack 100% hickory for all cooks.


----------



## bregent (Aug 28, 2017)

Many grills have a grate that is fastened into the hopper with a few screws. I think they are more for safety than anything else. Most folks I know remove them. Is yours welded in place?

We had a very wet winter in the Bay Area last year and I left my grill out, uncovered all year with no problem. But I don't know the PitBoss and if it's as water tight as mine.


----------



## randyrayd (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks, guys!  This is the info I wanted to hear.  I'll keep my new grill covered and under an overhang all add pellets as needed.  Now that our record rains are gone, I'm going to do some smokes this weekend!

rd


----------



## lakegrillin (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a pit boss pellet as well. In case you ever do have to clean the auger the grate will come out when you remove the screws. You essentially have to take the cover off the pellet hopper box, take the auger out, clean and replace. I'ts not as bad as it sounds.


----------

